# 160kg bench 25reps 22yo



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

My warm up to mate


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

You sure that's 160? Doesn't look to be be 70 on each side. However whatever the weight it's good reps


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

schlong


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats not 160k mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> schlong


U always bench with a semi


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> U always bench with a semi


i wear thongs , when i bench i bench hard ..


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pretty sure the bar would be bending 140 onwards does in my gym anyway


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

check out MARYANA NAUMOVA on you tube she quite strong


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

120kg by the looks of it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The cunnt looks 32, tell him to drop it to 23 reps p/set


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Looks like 120kg to me as well..


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Looks like 120kg to me as well..


10, 10, 20, 10


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

not 160


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Impressive weight but surely bouncing off the chest like that isn't seen as "good form"?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

1venom1 said:


>


WTF?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

1venom1 said:


>


we need evidence of your passport, evidence of each plates wieght before taking this seriously.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

3 15's and a 25 either side, es possiblé


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> 10, 10, 20, 10


Yep,

That's what it looks like to me anyway, so unless that bar is made of tungsten and weighs 60kg rather than 20 there's some rather generous rounding up going on.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Typo... Was supposed to say 160lbs.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

About 6 proper reps.

Still strong though, I couldn't do 25 sh1t reps with that weight.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Wish I had short arms... To get down to chest and fully extend looks like I'm pushing the weight twice as far as this guy.

He does look a bit of a unit though, and 22yo? **** off is he. :lol:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

all i can see is a video full of tracksuit bottom penis


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

you look about 40. You probs could of nailed 30 reps if you got that semi into the lift.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Next time, try to video without having his maggot showing through his pants.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

that aint 160.... and ur bar path is about 2 inch ... same as ur semi brah


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

no ****


----------



## anonymous_user (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't car if it's 160kg or 100kg, that is impressive going.

*Edit* - really hard not to notice the penis once it has been mentioned on here!


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Look like good reps to me and I can go along with 160k. 3x15s & 1x25.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Even if that's not 160kg, still definitely 100+ which is still beast for a warmup weight. 22 years old though? Fúck right off :laugh:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not gay... I think. But stared at penis throughout. Sup.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Great bridge style for a powerlifter type bench (and if he's trying to be a powerlifter then why 25 reps but anyway, that's none of my business)... strong lad but he's going to need some serious osteopathy on that neck in later life :lol: Someone needs to tell him to leave his ego at the door and press properly and if he really really wants to work lower pecs at the expense of the upper pecs then there's always the decline bench for those kinds of antics! :thumb:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

impressive weight regardless , tho i only counted 4 proper reps (the last few) - unless bouncing it off your chest 3" is classed as a proper rep these days.


----------

